Ask HN: Is Xamarin worth learning? - snow_cone
======
opless
Sure. Especially if you were doing cross platform work. E.g. monogame, mobile
development etc.

The move to the cross platform .net core would take preference if I was
learning .net now however.

------
zunzun
No.

~~~
snow_cone
Why not?

